# TT-RS Titanium Package



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

When I ordered my RS beginning of Nov. my sales rep told me that the titanium package is not offered right now because the product that was on the ship from Japan to German sunk. He was referring to the titanium paint I believe. 

Anyone here of this too? 

I ordered a phantom black ttrs with tech package. Unfortunately I will now have to get the chrome trim that raps around the front grill paint at a body shop or something. Going to have the wheels powder coated as well. Any suggestions?


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

whaaaat that is hilarious, i am sure the paint they use on the grille and darker wheels is nothing special


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

I know, kind of funny huh. When he told me that I said, "that's a joke, right?"


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

The only thing I've heard along these lines was that Daytona Gray wasn't initially offered as an option because of Tsunami-induced pigment shortage.


----------



## aaronr (Mar 19, 2004)

there's a phantom/with titanium loaded TTRS at Audi of Bedford in Ohio. I almost bought it last week. They want sticker for it, just sitting. You could have it tomorrow.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

I'd have to pay prob another 1500 to have it shipped to San Diego. Also, I wonder if it has a front plate holder on it as that ruins the car imo. If its sitting there I'm sure someone has taken it out for a few test drives. Not that one could really damage it but sill would want one that is FOB.


----------



## aaronr (Mar 19, 2004)

for mine it was only about 11 hrs away. I flew out one way and drove home. Break in period done and I got to get comfortable with the car.

For you this is way too far to drive.


Not sure how the front plate works, but that's gotta go....


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Sounds mighty fishy to me. The comment about Daytona and the Japan crisis is accurate though. That is why it wasn't one of the original color choices when the RS first launched. Just clarify one point for the OP...the grill surround is NOT chrome, it is a matte AL that actually looks really good. But if you're going for the Vader look, it's got to be black no matter how good it looks!


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Sounds mighty fishy to me. The comment about Daytona and the Japan crisis is accurate though. That is why it wasn't one of the original color choices when the RS first launched. Just clarify one point for the OP...the grill surround is NOT chrome, it is a matte AL that actually looks really good. But if you're going for the Vader look, it's got to be black no matter how good it looks!


Oh no way. Didn't know that it was a matte AL. I almost ordered the Daytona Grey. That's a great color. It was between that or black. I just knew that I couldn't go wrong with the black. I bet your Daytona Grey looks insane with the CF mirrors. Do you have a pic? I'm going to have the Phantom Black, (no CF mirrors) 20% tint, and powder coat the wheels. Any suggestions on the powder coat? matte black? or a slightly darker titanium that comes on the titanium package? I want it to look clean and not to Vadered out. That's why I opted for no CF mirrors.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

J662 said:


> Oh no way. Didn't know that it was a matte AL. I almost ordered the Daytona Grey. That's a great color. It was between that or black. I just knew that I couldn't go wrong with the black. I bet your Daytona Grey looks insane with the CF mirrors. Do you have a pic? I'm going to have the Phantom Black, (no CF mirrors) 20% tint, and powder coat the wheels. Any suggestions on the powder coat? matte black? or a slightly darker titanium that comes on the titanium package? I want it to look clean and not to Vadered out. That's why I opted for no CF mirrors.


Have you considered the Aluminum pack?...I almost went that direction. It will look awesome in a different way. Personally, I think you need the CF mirrors with the Titanium pack...I tried to order that too late, and had to resort to aftermarket ones.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

J662 said:


> Oh no way. Didn't know that it was a matte AL. I almost ordered the Daytona Grey. That's a great color. It was between that or black. I just knew that I couldn't go wrong with the black. I bet your Daytona Grey looks insane with the CF mirrors. Do you have a pic? I'm going to have the Phantom Black, (no CF mirrors) 20% tint, and powder coat the wheels. Any suggestions on the powder coat? matte black? or a slightly darker titanium that comes on the titanium package? I want it to look clean and not to Vadered out. That's why I opted for no CF mirrors.


I bumped my original review and pics for you. Enjoy...


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Have you considered the Aluminum pack?...I almost went that direction. It will look awesome in a different way. Personally, I think you need the CF mirrors with the Titanium pack...I tried to order that too late, and had to resort to aftermarket ones.


I haven't really considered that but what you suggest does sound pretty clean. I'm kind of SOL now as I've already placed my order and my sales rep says I can't change it now..It's actually being build right now so...

I think the phantom back is a safe and clean choice. Black is a pain in the ass to keep clean and can dive you crazy if you have some necrosis. (I bet most of us on here have a bit of that!) I checked out the CF mirrors on phantom and it looks great but this is ultimately the look I think I'm going to go for. Mine will have the matte aluminum trim around the grill though... 

I also think tinting is a MUST on this car but specifically this setup. The second pic on this thread below would look way better if the windows were tinted IMO, jury's still out on those wheels. Personally I think the stock wheels would look great in black satin finish:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5272355-TT-RS-Order-Guide/page23


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> I bumped my original review and pics for you. Enjoy...


Thanks, great review. You're car is super clean...great choices for color and add-ons. My guess is that you were over dealing with black for 10 years and is why you went to grey? Black and Daytona are my fav. What do you use to keep you paint looking as good as it does on your MK1? Process, etc?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I've been a faithful Zaino Bros user since day 1 on the mkI. The paint is in great shape considering it is a DD with 105k! I clay bar once a year after winter and then just layer on the Zaino, maintain it mostly with z5, z2 and z6. Pretty simple really. I also use the CS 2 times a year for good measure.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> I've been a faithful Zaino Bros user since day 1 on the mkI. The paint is in great shape considering it is a DD with 105k! I clay bar once a year after winter and then just layer on the Zaino, maintain it mostly with z5, z2 and z6. Pretty simple really. I also use the CS 2 times a year for good measure.



I'll invest in some..I've heard great things about those products but never used them. Do you hand wax it or use orbital? Any tricks for swirls or does the product take care of them fairly well?


----------



## TopCarbon (Apr 27, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Have you considered the Aluminum pack?...I almost went that direction. It will look awesome in a different way. Personally, I think you need the CF mirrors with the Titanium pack...I tried to order that too late, and had to resort to aftermarket ones.


Phantom with Aluminum Matte Optic - drop dead gorgeous IMHO


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

TopCarbon said:


> Phantom with Aluminum Matte Optic - drop dead gorgeous IMHO



Funny, I saw those pics/thread and it was the first time I really liked that optic package...def looks super clean. windows need a bit of tint and it would be over with!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

J662 said:


> I'll invest in some..I've heard great things about those products but never used them. Do you hand wax it or use orbital? Any tricks for swirls or does the product take care of them fairly well?


Always by hand, it is a very low effort process. Z5 or their other swirl remover...can't recall name...seem to do the trick with repeated use.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

TopCarbon said:


> Phantom with Aluminum Matte Optic - drop dead gorgeous IMHO


Looks cool in pics, but I saw one in person like this and it was too aftermarket "boy racer" looking, IMO.


----------



## aaronr (Mar 19, 2004)

Looks awesome!

My 2011 S4 is this same combo (Phantom with alu optic). Had I seen this picture first, I may have gone this route.

Aaron


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

TopCarbon said:


> Phantom with Aluminum Matte Optic - drop dead gorgeous IMHO


I agree! Very similar to the look I achieved on my mkI. Not too over the top but distinctive nonetheless. :thumbup:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

As I've said before, I would love to have this car in all the different color options multiplied by the different trim packages...but I'll settle for what I've got.


----------

